# Hi everyone



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

My name is John and I'm new here (obviously). I just happened upon this board and thought it looked really great. Being a Halloween buff myself, some of the stuff I've seen here is really informative and unique (can't wait to really start going threw the past posts for ideas & tips). 
As for me, I'm 50, a government worker, and refuse to grow up. Practically everyday is Halloween for me since the purchase of my 1986 Cadillac Eureka Hearse last year. This, along with my wife's 1985 Cadillac Limousine, are the foundation of my local Pro-Car club, "Ride in Peace Funeral and Formal Auto Society" based in Rochester, NY. (see profile for web address).
Other interests include Pez, Pepsi, and Startrek collectibles, along with being an avid H.O. scale Slot Car racer.
Well, here's to getting to know all you... Cheers 
John


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to Hauntforum!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, stay awhile


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

John? I know a John from the same area as you...?
Same person? or just a John wanna be???? LoL 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad to see ya here. Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome rip86


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Drop into chat and get to know us.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum John! I'd love to see any pics of your cars if you can post any. I still have the first edition of the Star Trek fleet manual, lol.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi John! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi John! Welcome


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome John.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Welcome to the forum John! I'd love to see any pics of your cars if you can post any. I still have the first edition of the Star Trek fleet manual, lol.


Thanks for the welcome all. I'm not sure how (or if I can, yet) to post pics, but my web site and/or MySpace (rip86) has a few.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, You'll love it here. A plethora of Halloween knowledge


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like you have a bunch of hobbies. Now add browsing this site to the list, and you won't have much time left. 

Welcome.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

slimy said:


> Sounds like you have a bunch of hobbies. Now add browsing this site to the list, and you won't have much time left.
> 
> Welcome.


Get most browsing done at work (Gov. Job, remember - LOL)


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

oops, Only thing I can't do is Chat - locked out :-(


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

John Welcome. This is an awesome site with tons of great people on it. I'm sure you will love it here. You were right by the way it IS a Eureka Hearse


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Howdy Rip86!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome! were share a few things in common, im in rochester too, and my name is also john..lol.
Great place u found here.


----------

